# Multiple Mylenoma



## Artnlibsmom

Well, wish yesterday's aspirates had brought better news, but that didn't happen. Artemis has been diagnosed with multiple mylenoma. His spleen and bone marrow are both infiltrated. Bone marrow should consist of 5% white blood cells, Artie's are 42%. We began oral chemo this am. He gets an Alkeran(melphalan) 2MG tab once a day for 10 days then 10 days off, 10 on, 10 off, etc. He also is taking 40 mg of prednisone a day (that will reduce to every other day after 10 days). We are also treating with Doxycyline until his second test for errlichia comes back. If he tests negative the Doxy will stop immediately. If he tests positive, we will continue the Doxy for three weeks. Errlichia can cause the same things that MM can but it's VERY unlikely that is the problem. Cornell tells me that most dogs tolerate the chemo pretty well (but I've read to many threads to be confident). 

Our vet also said that cancer is never good, but if you are going to be diagnosed with one, this is about the best choice. The median survival time is 540 days....that's about a year and a half.....I want more....and I'm going to work hard at getting it. HOWEVER, I will NOT keep Artie here for my own selfish needs. For me this is about quality, although quantity is a close second obviously. 

Thinking about how to cut costs at this point as the treatment isn't cheap. Probably looking at around $200.00 a month with bloodwork. I can give up some things to get there. It's my understanding that this treatment will go on the rest of his life (or until it isn't working anymore, assuming that it works in the first place) We meet with the oncologist next week after Artie completes his first round of chemo. Hopefully I'll have more answers then. 

Thanks to everyone that has sent prayers and support. I'll try to keep you up to date, as of right now, I'm struggling myself. I have to find a positive attitude and keep it. I don't want to project my sadness onto Artie (although yesterday was impossible) and I have another little boy that needs me too. Right now I just want to sit and hold Artie and NEVER let him go.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sorry the news wasn't better. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## KathyL

First how is Artie feeling? Dogs are just so resilient and want to please that often when they are the sick ones, they end up giving us the strength we need. You have done everything I would have done. You did the tests and are beginning treatment and everything is about quality of life and you are doing what is best for Artie. Last night I went on another forum to see if I could find info on metaphan and see that is also known as Alkeran and that and Chlorambucil (which Harley took) are considered the safest chemos out there. I see they are prescribing a little higher dose of prednisone but begin to taper early which I think is a wise plan. 

Keeping you and Artie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, I am so sorry about the bad news.
I am keeping my fingers crossed and sending positive vibes that Artemis will keep going a long time. Cancer sucks so bad


----------



## swishywagga

I am so sorry to read this about your boy. Prayers, good thoughts and wishes being sent across to you both x


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Feeling good today! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Awh, what a sweet picture!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great pic of the boys! I hope the chemo gets Artie back to feeling more like himself.


----------



## MercyMom

I am so sorry you are having to face this dear! Artemis has had such a good life with you. I pray that his survival is for much longer than 540 days.


----------



## GoldenMum

You need to celebrate everyday you have with Artie, go to all his favorite places, do all his favorite things as long as he feels well enough to. Bonnie had two months, and although I had some dark times, we did something she loved everyday right up to and including the last. Living in the moment!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Day 2 chemo given. No ill effects yesterday fingers crossed for today. Sure hope Artie doesn't lose his appetite. So far all I've ever had to do with any meds (including these so far)is throw them in with his food and add some fish oil and endure (annamaet's glucosamine supplement that smells like dead fish) and bingo....it gets eaten like food. Liberty always took her Soloxine the same way. I always considered myself lucky with these two that I never had to fight to deliver a pill.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*



Artnlibsmom said:


> Day 2 chemo given. No ill effects yesterday fingers crossed for today. Sure hope Artie doesn't lose his appetite. So far all I've ever had to do with any meds (including these so far)is throw them in with his food and add some fish oil and endure (annamaet's glucosamine supplement that smells like dead fish) and bingo....it gets eaten like food. Liberty always took her Soloxine the same way. I always considered myself lucky with these two that I never had to fight to deliver a pill.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Crossing for fingers for Artie! Love that picture!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Day three of chemo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Go, Artie, go!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Day SEVEN chemo given. Still doing great. I think perhaps Artie was a bit more tired on day 5 as he didn't seem to want to play as much with Justice (of course it is also possible that Artie is perfectly normal and I'm in my normal overly worried Mom mode), but I truly think that was the Pred rather than the chemo. Of course with the pred, he eats like a horse (which is great) and is drinking more than usual. No true outward signs of any distress from the chemo med, I'm thinking we'd have seen distress by day 7 if it were going to affect him adversely? :crossfing Only 3 more days of chemo until he gets his 10 days off (rest), before 10 days back on. After the 10th day, we also get to cut the Pred down to every OTHER day instead of every day. Hope that reduces his hunger a bit....there's nothing worse than knowing that he's "starving" while we eat dinner! I'm also hopeful that the pred isn't a permanent med but we'll do what we have to do.

Follow-up appointment with oncology on Wednesday. Praying for a positive change in his numbers, although I know that it's probably too early to see much change yet.


----------



## GoldenMum

Sounds like Artie doesn't even know he's sick, here's to keeping it that way!


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*



Artnlibsmom said:


> Day SEVEN chemo given. Still doing great. I think perhaps Artie was a bit more tired on day 5 as he didn't seem to want to play as much with Justice (of course it is also possible that Artie is perfectly normal and I'm in my normal overly worried Mom mode), but I truly think that was the Pred rather than the chemo. Of course with the pred, he eats like a horse (which is great) and is drinking more than usual. No true outward signs of any distress from the chemo med, I'm thinking we'd have seen distress by day 7 if it were going to affect him adversely? :crossfing Only 3 more days of chemo until he gets his 10 days off (rest), before 10 days back on. After the 10th day, we also get to cut the Pred down to every OTHER day instead of every day. Hope that reduces his hunger a bit....there's nothing worse than knowing that he's "starving" while we eat dinner! I'm also hopeful that the pred isn't a permanent med but we'll do what we have to do.
> 
> Follow-up appointment with oncology on Wednesday. Praying for a positive change in his numbers, although I know that it's probably too early to see much change yet.



Praying for Artie and you and your appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Oh goodness, I've been out of town and am just catching up on this thread. I'm so sorry to read about Artie's diagnosis. It sounds like you are doing everything possible for your boy. 

I'm so sorry this is happening to you and Artie. Please know you are in my prayers, as is Artie.


----------



## desilu

So glad things seem to be going well!


----------



## KiwiD

Good to hear things are going as well as they are for Artie.


----------



## lhowemt

Yay! Thanks for updating us. I am happy he is not noticing it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Waiting at Cornell for blood work results.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Artie, you are so handsome!


----------



## murphy1

Looks like a happy boy.....glad to hear he's doing so well.


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*

Artie is so beautiful!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

And today's results are..........drum roll........Albumin was 2.5 ((that's low normal.....but normal)) up from 1.8 originally. Globulins are down from 7.1 to 6.1 highest normal should be 4.5.....so we have a ways to go BUT we're headed in the right direction after only 9 days of chemo. One more day of chemo then 10 days off. Blood work again in 20 days. Going to discuss doing blood at reg vet after that as today was $500, can't do that every 20 days! Figuring ways to cut costs, but short of not making house payments I can't find that much extra!
We'll figure it out one way or another....my boy is more than worth it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Yippee! That is great. Perhaps your regular vet can have a tech do the blood draw and not even have a full vet charge. Ours does things like that a lot save people money and simplify her life.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1

Great News!!!


----------



## SandyK

Just seeing this post about Artie. I am so glad that things are heading in the right direction!! Seeing pics of him and Justice playing is great!! I hope Artie stays happy all through his treatments!! I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*



Artnlibsmom said:


> And today's results are..........drum roll........Albumin was 2.5 ((that's low normal.....but normal)) up from 1.8 originally. Globulins are down from 7.1 to 6.1 highest normal should be 4.5.....so we have a ways to go BUT we're headed in the right direction after only 9 days of chemo. One more day of chemo then 10 days off. Blood work again in 20 days. Going to discuss doing blood at reg vet after that as today was $500, can't do that every 20 days! Figuring ways to cut costs, but short of not making house payments I can't find that much extra!
> We'll figure it out one way or another....my boy is more than worth it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad to hear RESULTS were good! If vet has Care Credit or another type of credit without charging interest for extended period of time, that might be the way to go.


----------



## GoldenMum

So glad Artie is doing so well, wishing you many more memory making days!


----------



## swishywagga

Really pleased to read that sweet Artie is doing well. Prayers continuing for you both x


----------



## lhowemt

How is Artie lately?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

lhowemt said:


> How is Artie lately?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Doing great. He doesn't seem to have much in the way of side effects from the chemo. Maybe a day of a little less energy, but not lethargy. No vomiting, nausea or diarrhea  

The only difference seems to be a disinterest in playing with Justice. Hopefully that resolves as Justice tries and tries to get Artie to play without much luck. 

We're on Artie's 10 days off chemo right now, just taking the pred every other day. Fingers crossed.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Glad to hear he is doing OK, even if not from Justice's perspective. Poor little baby! Any luck with alternative blood draw/testing?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

lhowemt said:


> Glad to hear he is doing OK, even if not from Justice's perspective. Poor little baby! Any luck with alternative blood draw/testing?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not yet, going to go to one more followup at Cornell and let the oncologist know that I need to make arrangements to cut costs so we can keep up the treatments

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*



Artnlibsmom said:


> Not yet, going to go to one more followup at Cornell and let the oncologist know that I need to make arrangements to cut costs so we can keep up the treatments
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So glad to hear that Artie is doing so well with the treatment. Will be praying for you both!


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*

Checking in on Artie and you!


----------



## lhowemt

I wonder how Artie is doing? Maybe a photo would tell us?.?.?.?.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*

How is Artie?
Would love a photo, too!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

I'll catch a photo of Artie today after the lazy bum and his Daddy get out of bed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*

We will look forward to seeing Artie!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Artie and Daddy finally crawled out of bedď

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

What a sweet sweet boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*

I just LOVE THE PICTURE OF ARTIE!!!:wave:


----------



## Artnlibsmom

This picture is a little fuzzy, but here was Artie yesterday on a run in the fields! Yesterday was day one of his second round of chemo. Fingers crossed that he does as well with this round as the last. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Artie looks great! I went back through the thread to see what I might have missed and saw the blood test results and see there is improvement. Harley did very well on the oral chemo. I hope you are able to have same bloodwork done at your regular vet since $500 is a lot. I don't recall exactly what I paid when Harley was on chemo but it was about that but it also included an xray to check the size of the lung tumors. When his platelets dropped and he could no longer be on chemo and began the high dose prednisone, I had everything done through his regular vet and blood panels were about $90. Thinking about you guys and praying to keep him happy and healthy for a long time.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

My boys hangin' in the kitchen with Mom.....just in case she drops something....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

How sweet! Surely you "drop" something now and again, can't blame a pup for trying


----------



## dborgers

Artie looks great! 

My FIL was diagnosed with Multiple Mylenoma at 72 years of age. When he passed away from an aortic aneurysm 10 years later he'd been in remission for 9+ years. 

Probably the same chemo Artie's getting. 

All the best! We'll be rooting for y'all


----------



## Artnlibsmom

lhowemt said:


> How sweet! Surely you "drop" something now and again, can't blame a pup for trying


Well I AM somewhat clumsy and tend to DROP food from time to time.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

dborgers said:


> Artie looks great!
> 
> My FIL was diagnosed with Multiple Mylenoma at 72 years of age. When he passed away from an aortic aneurysm 10 years later he'd been in remission for 9+ years.
> 
> Probably the same chemo Artie's getting.
> 
> All the best! We'll be rooting for y'all


Thanks Danny, sure hope we vget full remission and it lasts a Llllooooonnnnggg time. ;-) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Artnlibsmom said:


> Thanks Danny, sure hope we vget full remission and it lasts a Llllooooonnnnggg time. ;-)


Like your vet said, it's one of the most easily treatable cancers there is. 

I have no doubt Artie will have a lllllooooooooooong remission.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Good Saturday morning everyone.....Artemis isn't quite ready to get up yet though........

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

But apparently Justice isn't ready yet either!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Artnlibsmom said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.....Artemis isn't quite ready to get up yet though.....


He has the look of a guy enjoying a nice lounge


----------



## Karen519

*Artie and Justice*

Love the pictures of Artie and Justice!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

dborgers said:


> He has the look of a guy enjoying a nice lounge


He loves sleeping on Mommy's pillow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

It's a Saturday -- no work, no school! I hope Justice's foot is doing better.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Happy Thanksgiving morning all! Yesterday completed Artemis' second round of chemo. As last time, NO signs of ill effects. 

Since they were calling for crappy weather here yesterday and Ithaca's elevation lends them to lots of snow, we called and spoke to oncology. They ok'd getting Artie's blood drawn locally and the results faxed to Cornell. Saved us a little over three hours travel time (round trip) and many more hours waiting for results. 

Justice was happy with the local blood draw too as he got a ride in the truck too.

Hopeful that we will see more values improved on Artie's values. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

Cornell is such a great place, and I have been following Robin the goldens remission story from his treatments there. It seems like Arte has every chance in the world. He is so handsome. Sending him every best wish.


----------



## lhowemt

Yay for you and Artie. So happy to hear this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ljilly28 said:


> Cornell is such a great place, and I have been following Robin the goldens remission story from his treatments there. It seems like Arte has every chance in the world. He is so handsome. Sending him every best wish.


I'm not familiar with Robin? Is it someone from the forum.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Over the river and through the woods...... Or at least through the snow to Cornell Vet Hospital we go. Time for the 20 day blood work, fingers crossed that all blood work is still good.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*

Praying all turns out well with the blood work for Artie!


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive vibes for Artie today....


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Yahoo!!!!!!!! Blood work is still improving. On chemistry, albumin has increased (yay!) From 2.5 to 3.0. Globulin decreased (double hooray!) From 6.1 to 3.7 

Per discharge paperwork " this is an indication that his cancer is responding well to the chemotherapy treatment".

?????????????????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Woohoo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Prism Goldens

I'm very sorry- you have to know you have a wonderful attitude and are giving him the best life he can live.


----------



## lhowemt

Oh. yeah!!! What a GOOD boy. Smartie Artie 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Yippeeeee!  Great news!


----------



## KiwiD

What good news to get so close to Christmas! Give both your boys a big hug for me.


----------



## SandyK

Great news!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Today's update from Cornell. Artie's blood work has pretty much fallen into "normal range" with the exception of his cholesterol. Going to retest his thyroid just to be sure that isn't being affected by the chemo or the myeloma. Otherwise, in the doctor's words the chemo is doing its job! Wahooooooo!!!! Go Artie, go!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

HALLELUJAH! That just is the best news of the day. Congratuations, you and Justice, and of course Artie, deserve it. :greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

How wonderful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Woo Hoo!!!! 

I think I mentioned my late FIL was diagnosed with Multiple Mylenoma at age 70. The chemo did its thing and had been in complete remission for years when he passed away at 84.

Have fun!!!


----------



## KiwiD

What good news! Keep it up Artie


----------



## KathyL

Wow, Artie is just doing amazingly well. I am so happy for you and Artie. You show them Artie!!


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*



Artnlibsmom said:


> Today's update from Cornell. Artie's blood work has pretty much fallen into "normal range" with the exception of his cholesterol. Going to retest his thyroid just to be sure that isn't being affected by the chemo or the myeloma. Otherwise, in the doctor's words the chemo is doing its job! Wahooooooo!!!! Go Artie, go!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So Happy for Artie and you!!!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Tomorrow Am is our trip to Cornell for Artemis' 20 day blood work. I always get nerved up about results in the days leading up. Hopefully there is no snow to slow down our trip!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

I'll be thinking of you two. He's going to do great! Drive safe.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

We'll keep our fingers crossed everything will be just as it should be


----------



## KathyL

Saying a prayer for a good drive and good results.


----------



## SandyK

Fingers crossed for good results!!:crossfing


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Headed home from Cornell University. Artemis' globulins are now in normal range which means that he officially in remission. Time will tell how long his remission last but this is the best news we've had in a very long time!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR

Yay! That is wonderful news


----------



## KathyL

That is good news. Have a safe drive back home.


----------



## dborgers

Artnlibsmom said:


> Headed home from Cornell University. Artemis' globulins are now in normal range which means that he officially in remission. Time will tell how long his remission last but this is the best news we've had in a very long time!


Ya HOOOOOOOO!!! Thanks for sharing your good news with us. Smiles all around the world


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*



dborgers said:


> Ya HOOOOOOOO!!! Thanks for sharing your good news with us. Smiles all around the world


So happy for Artie and you.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

20 day blood work is in. Onco says that Artemis' globulins are very slightly elevated. She says it could be just a bit high for the day and if we were to retest it could be in normal range.....or it could be a precursor to coming out of remission. Another round of melphalan ordered at the pharmacy and we'll wait for the next 20 day blood work to see what, if anything is really happening. The other thing I have to remember is that this workup was done at out regular vet so it's a different lab. That could be the difference as well. I'll be holding my breath for the next three weeks. 

Other than that, all seems well as far as how my boy is feeling. He's been enjoying the snow, albeit in short increments as his feet get cold. 

Keep your fingers crossed that all comes back normal next time!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

All in all, a great report  I highly suspect Artemis will stay in remission the rest of his life. As I wrote earlier in this thread, my father-in-law had multiple myleoma. Beat it and lived another 10 years until passing away from an aortic aneurysm at age 82. It's one of the most treatable cancers there is, if not the most treatable.

Carpe Diem and keep having fun!!


----------



## rbi99

I don't think holding your breath for three weeks is a good idea. Artie will out be without his best friend................................


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for the update. I still have faith that Artemis is going to beat this!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Time for Artie and my regular 20 day nervous day. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*

Praying for Artie and you!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and Artie x


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Going into our fifth hour of waiting. ...but Artie is VERY interested in the ferrets!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

All paws crossed for Artie here!


----------



## rbi99

Here's hoping all your news is good news!!! I see you didn't hold your breath for three weeks after all.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Finished up at Artie's appointment after 7 hours of waiting. Headed home now, after a quick Arby's stop. Globulin are still in normal range, but he is still losing some protein in his urine which could be a result of the multiple myeloma. His blood pressure is also higher than it should be so Dr Rizzo is starting him on blood pressure medicine to try and bring the blood pressure down and reduce the amount of protein loss in his urine . All in all a good visit my boy is happily waiting for his roast beast sandwich!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Good Boy Artie, wishing you remission, remission, and more remission!


----------



## dborgers

> Headed home now, after a quick Arby's stop.


Highlight of Artie's day!! Carpe Arby's


----------



## Artnlibsmom

dborgers said:


> Highlight of Artie's day!! Carpe Arby's


You better believe it Danny! After polishing off his roast beast, he conned his momma into the rest of her fish sandwich too! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Yesterday's values for anyone interested:
Alkaline Phsophatase 195 (17-111)
Cholesterol 601(138-332)
Iron 250(78-214)
Saturation 79% (23-61)
WBC 4.9(5.7-14.2)
Lymphocytes 0.7 (.9-4.7)
Eosinophils 0.0 (.1-2.1)
MPV 8.2 (8.4-14.1)

T.Protein Creatinine Ratio 5.0
Still losing Protein in his urine.

I always request a copy of bloodwork and review it and the onco's notes when I'm fresh.
Today I see two things that are different from in the past and am a bit concerned that the onco didn't point them out because now I'll have to call to find out if the changes are 
cause for concern.

1. Cardiovascular has always been NORMAL, yesterdays note "ABNORMAL - Grade I/VI LAM" 

2. Lymph nodes have always been NORMAL, yesterday's note "ABNORMAL - mildly flaky skin, no thyroid mass, no oranomegaly or pendulous abd"

Anyone? Are the lymph nodes possibly noted as abnormal because of the flaky skin? I'm guessing that is a possibility, otherwise I'm not sure why the flakiness would be noted there? Cardiac changes? I was pretty happy with yesterday's outcome, yesterday. Now I don't know if I have cause for concern. Making the call at 8 to try and get clarification.


----------



## lhowemt

Well best to make sure. I would think they would point it out if something was amiss but they are human too.

I am so glad he is doing well!!! He must have LOVED the ferret smells.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

As a quick update, forgive me for not getting it posted sooner, I got a call back from Artie's onco in reference to the questions that I had.

Question number one in reference to his "ABNORMAL" lymph nodes. That was a typo, should have been in the Endocrine section, just noting the flaky skin. They also ran a thyroid panel which came back normal, so no problems there. The flakiness may very well be from a combination of the season and chemo. My thought, I changed Artie (and Justice) from VERUS to PPP SS&S a few months ago, and now I'm wondering if that is part of the problem?

Question 2 was in reference to his Cardiac "ABNORMAL". Dr Rizzo says this is the first time she had heard a VERY muted murmur and that she isn't concerned at this point. She can refer us to a cardiologist if I want to do further testing such as ultrasounds. She also says that as a "senior" dog, he may have a valve that is leaking a little. For now, we're going to watch it to make sure that it doesn't worsen, but I'm not willing to put him though another round of testing when he's already been through so much with the cancer. Plus if the onco feels that is a good course of action (which she does) then that's our course. 

So end of update, Artie continues to do well with treatment. He's in his "off the pills" 10 days right now so his energy level is good and he's happily enjoying every snowflake.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Artie is still doing well and enjoying life!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Another vet visit over ( last week actually) and still in remission. Artie's BP has come down with the BP meds and the protein in his urine has lessened as a result. ? 

He's been busy trying unsuccessfully to keep Justice out of trouble. It seems that he discovered my shoes are tasty. He hasn't touched a shoe in the 8 months that he's been there.....until this week....the first to go were my summer sneakers....black Nike's.....gone. Next day he found a pair of dress shoes that I hadn't been able to locate for months....maybe under a bed???....gone. Work boots from the closet in the mud room....gone. I thought I was smart. Put everything away ( obviously I needed to clean anyways!). My everyday New Balance sneakers that I wear to work, I placed ON TOP of the dresser, for safe keeping......NOT SO SAFE apparently....gone! GRRRR!!!!! I keep telling him one more pair of shoes and he's gone! Yeah right....its a good thing he's so dang cute! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Great news for Artie!!! Justice...hmmm not so good news. I wonder why he is picking on your shoes all of a sudden. Good luck in fixing this problem.


----------



## dborgers

LOL!!!  What is it with dogs and shoes? I think they smell really good to them. Makes for laughs, doesn't it?

I've found Rudy sound asleep with his nose in a sneaker. And because he likes to take shoes and boots outside to let them 'air out' in the back yard, Jane and I have had to start keeping them all in the closet or, in my case, my running shoes and flip flops up on top of a tall dresser.


----------



## lhowemt

Glad to hear Artie is doing well, I hope it continues. How wonderful for you and Justice! 

What a stinker Justice is, Pearl is somewhat in a teenage phase, but the worst is her lack of listening to "come". It is the worst as we near the end of our walk, which includes a pond. We get within a couple hundred yards and she starts running towards it. I have to turn around and run AWAY. Then she comes back and I leash her up. A couple of steps at a time, she pulls, I stop, she relaxes. A couple more steps, and over and over and over. Finally we get near the pond, and they must sit nicely, with me, in front of me, and wait while I release them. Pearl doesn't do it at all and just goes wild at the end of her leash. Lila gets released and Pearl starts to squirm like a wild animal. Sheesh, it sure takes a long time to finish the walk and go swimming!


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*



Artnlibsmom said:


> Another vet visit over ( last week actually) and still in remission. Artie's BP has come down with the BP meds and the protein in his urine has lessened as a result. ?
> 
> He's been busy trying unsuccessfully to keep Justice out of trouble. It seems that he discovered my shoes are tasty. He hasn't touched a shoe in the 8 months that he's been there.....until this week....the first to go were my summer sneakers....black Nike's.....gone. Next day he found a pair of dress shoes that I hadn't been able to locate for months....maybe under a bed???....gone. Work boots from the closet in the mud room....gone. I thought I was smart. Put everything away ( obviously I needed to clean anyways!). My everyday New Balance sneakers that I wear to work, I placed ON TOP of the dresser, for safe keeping......NOT SO SAFE apparently....gone! GRRRR!!!!! I keep telling him one more pair of shoes and he's gone! Yeah right....its a good thing he's so dang cute! ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How are Artie and Justice!?!?


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Off to Cornell for our regular visit. Already knows on the mornings that we are going to the vet as he loves car rides so is thrilled to think he is going. justice on the other hand was having a fit when we left as he hate being left alone. It's about breaks my heart to hear him inside the house crying like a child begging us not to leave him. I feel his Kong with treats , however he has now figured out that if he gets a call on an artie doesn't that we are heading out and he is getting left. So far all of Artemis' reports have been good. He remains in remission, his blood pressure is acceptable although it could be a bit lower, and the protein in his urine although still there has not gotten any worse. Fingers crossed for another good report today.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Sorry for the typos above! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hoping for good results for Artie today!


----------



## lhowemt

So glad to hear the great news! Poor little Justice, what a little sweetie.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Call from the onco, all good news. Bloodwork shows Artie is still in remission. Blood pressure down to 138, Dr is pleased with that, and although there is still protein in his urine, the ratio is improved. Per the Dr, keep on doing what we're doing, all is great for now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Man, that's better than great news!!!


----------



## rbi99

dborgers said:


> LOL!!!  What is it with dogs and shoes? I think they smell really good to them. Makes for laughs, doesn't it?
> 
> I've found Rudy sound asleep with his nose in a sneaker. And because he likes to take shoes and boots outside to let them 'air out' in the back yard, Jane and I have had to start keeping them all in the closet or, in my case, my running shoes and flip flops up on top of a tall dresser.


Just heard this story tonight. Friend of mine got a leather golf shoe bag (a used one), he put it down in the kitchen by the back door. His dog came up to the door (he was outside), but he refused to come in and started barking. Friend moved the bag into the living room and the dog came in, but only into the kitchen. He took the bag out to his car and the dog was fine. Later on he went out to the car and picked up the bag. His dog was still in the house looking out the window, and started going crazy barking and running around. He got rid of the bag, but we know one thing - the dog wasn't going to eat that leather!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Artie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

They are so smart and those noses of theirs! I bought a sheepskin rug and Dakota took it over it. I think he had a crush on it..? He would not leave it alone, barking at it, licking it. Eventually it became his to lay on as he entered his golden years and sometimes he shared it with a friend. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see another very good vet visit!! I bet Justice was happy when you and Artemis got home!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

rbi99 said:


> Just heard this story tonight. Friend of mine got a leather golf shoe bag (a used one), he put it down in the kitchen by the back door. His dog came up to the door (he was outside), but he refused to come in and started barking. Friend moved the bag into the living room and the dog came in, but only into the kitchen. He took the bag out to his car and the dog was fine. Later on he went out to the car and picked up the bag. His dog was still in the house looking out the window, and started going crazy barking and running around. He got rid of the bag, but we know one thing - the dog wasn't going to eat that leather!!!


That is so funny, I wish Justice the same way about my shoes! I probably should not would be for saying this but, the shoes intact since the initial attack. Of course I have kept them in the closet, with the exception of one pair of sneakers that are "booby trapped". Of course it is apparent that he knows they are because he has not touched them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

SandyK said:


> Glad to see another very good vet visit!! I bet Justice was happy when you and Artemis got home!!


Justice was thrilled to have his big brother and his mommy home. He is normally my little dog anyways, but for the duration of yesterday if I even looked like I was going to move he was on me! Sure do love these boys.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Couple of shots showing how happy my boy Artemis was on our camping trip this weekend. He seems to feel GREAT! ?. Had to throw in a couple with little brother Justice too! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD

Artie is looking great! Looks like he and his brother had a good time camping


----------



## SandyK

The boys sure look like they ha a great time!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Checking in! Hey Artie, I miss you! Sending you a big hug. Your fans, Jeanie, Brie and Dancer ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yes, how are Artie and Justice doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Artie*

What great pics of Artie!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Hey everybody just checking in on the forum. Artie continues to be in remission. He does not seem to have any problems when he is on his rounds of chemotherapy. Right now we are trying to get a hot spot straightened out, so he is back on his prednisone temporarily and he was taking an antibiotic which he has completed. His hotspot does not seem to clear up as quickly as they have in the past, I assume because of the chemotherapy. He has a spot on his cheek that is about the size of a nickel, in which the hair does not appear to be growing back at all. I do not know if that will change but I just want to get the poor guy's itchiness to go away. He does not seem to bother it most of the time, but then once every other day or so he rubs it and gets it weepy again. Other than that all is going well in this household. Little brother Justice is enrolled in the Golden Retriever lifetime study where hopefully we can find ways to stop this dreaded disease. Hope everyone else is well, hugs and kisses to all your golden babies.

Lisa & The Boys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Lisa*



Artnlibsmom said:


> Hey everybody just checking in on the forum. Artie continues to be in remission. He does not seem to have any problems when he is on his rounds of chemotherapy. Right now we are trying to get a hot spot straightened out, so he is back on his prednisone temporarily and he was taking an antibiotic which he has completed. His hotspot does not seem to clear up as quickly as they have in the past, I assume because of the chemotherapy. He has a spot on his cheek that is about the size of a nickel, in which the hair does not appear to be growing back at all. I do not know if that will change but I just want to get the poor guy's itchiness to go away. He does not seem to bother it most of the time, but then once every other day or so he rubs it and gets it weepy again. Other than that all is going well in this household. Little brother Justice is enrolled in the Golden Retriever lifetime study where hopefully we can find ways to stop this dreaded disease. Hope everyone else is well, hugs and kisses to all your golden babies.
> 
> Lisa & The Boys
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lisa: Thanks so much for the update on Artie and Justice!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Artie is doing well. I hope his hot spot clears up soon!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Artnlibsmom said:


> Hey everybody just checking in on the forum. Artie continues to be in remission. He does not seem to have any problems when he is on his rounds of chemotherapy. Right now we are trying to get a hot spot straightened out, so he is back on his prednisone temporarily and he was taking an antibiotic which he has completed. His hotspot does not seem to clear up as quickly as they have in the past, I assume because of the chemotherapy. He has a spot on his cheek that is about the size of a nickel, in which the hair does not appear to be growing back at all. I do not know if that will change but I just want to get the poor guy's itchiness to go away. He does not seem to bother it most of the time, but then once every other day or so he rubs it and gets it weepy again. Other than that all is going well in this household. Little brother Justice is enrolled in the Golden Retriever lifetime study where hopefully we can find ways to stop this dreaded disease. Hope everyone else is well, hugs and kisses to all your golden babies.
> 
> Lisa & The Boys
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Does Artie swim? I had to give Dakota a Clariten everyday for his skin during the summer..just a thought. Good for you for signing up Justice! We couldn't with Brie since we couldn't go 3 generations back. Ear rubs to the boys! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

He does swim JeanieBeth, but not allowed now until this stupid hot spot clears. Normally his skin is pretty good, and hot spots have always healed quickly, but I think the chemo is affecting his ability to heal a bit.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'll bet he misses swimming. It's not easy Mom! Give your beautiful boy a hug for me. I hope those hot spots clear up quickly..
Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

How grand to hear he is doing so well! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

I have been so very remiss in posting. Artie moved on to the Rainbow Bridge the beginning of April. He lived a very good 2 1/2 years after diagnosis and we loved him EVERY MINUTE that we were given. Now we focus on his "little brother" Justice. He has been so lost and lonely, but I'm hopeful that with time he will be himself again. I've wavered on a puppy, but have been enjoying the time spent with all of my focus on Justice. It has been difficult watching him grieve, one big thing is that he doesn't eat like he did. Although he certainly gets enough nourishment, I guess he doesn't feel the need any longer (no competition)to eat AS SOON AS THE DISH HITS THE FLOOR. We just will continue to play things by ear and see where the future leads us. Thanks to everyone for the support through the last few years.


----------

